# Suggested real estate sites...Sicily in particular?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm doing my due diligence for an exploratory trip to Italy, specifically southern Italy (Puglia, Sicily) and want to have a look at some real estate sites to gauge the sort of places available for long-term lets and the price range on them. 

Google searches for long-term rentals, Sicily real estate and the like turn up mostly short-term vacation rental sites, but I want to check out the market for long-term (minimum1 year, possibly longer) lets and even purchases. 

Can anyone suggest some sites to look at?

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Affitto Case Appartamenti Immobili Uffici Ville Solo Affitti

Is only rentals.

casa.it and the other sale sites also tend to have rental sections.

OTOH one year would still be on the short end. Normal rentals are much longer. Either 3+3 or 4+4. Which means a three year contract with an option for three more. Or a four year with an option.

There is an 18 month contract but that's still considered "short".


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

You can do month by month let thru a quite popular rental site (also in english) that we use for our rentals in Siracusa and when we travel and need to rent. Long terms at reduced orices and reviews of the apartments. It is secure snd takes alot of the hassle out of renting while giving more freedom to move sround easier. I don't think I can post the site but you can pm me for it.


----------



## sicilian1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I went to Ragusa for a month in 2012 and rented a place through Zuleima. I hope it's okay that I posted the name. It worked out very well for me.

She only represents the properties listed on the site, but I'm planning to talk to her about rentals in other parts of Sicily for my next trip which will be next year.


----------

